# Has anyone been told this by an Oncologist?



## mikejr76 (Dec 3, 2010)

Just met today with a radiology oncologist. He went through everything involved in having the RIA treatment. He then said that due to my young age (34), small size of the neoplasm (papillary carcinoma 9mm), How good my surgeon was, and how the pathology report said that it was encapsulated, he felt as good with me not having the RIA as if I were to have it. He said there was no cancer benefit to having it done. He said the only benefit was in detection of a re-occurrence if there ever was one. Having the RIA done would give a thyroglobulin starting point of zero vs. having to establish a starting point due to the little tissue that was left. The surgeon also felt it was unnecessary. My endo wants me to have it to make a re-occurrence easier to detect. The oncologist said it was almost not worth the pain-in-the-butt and zero cancer benefit. Has anyone been told this recently?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mikejr76 said:


> Just met today with a radiology oncologist. He went through everything involved in having the RIA treatment. He then said that due to my young age (34), small size of the neoplasm (papillary carcinoma 9mm), How good my surgeon was, and how the pathology report said that it was encapsulated, he felt as good with me not having the RIA as if I were to have it. He said there was no cancer benefit to having it done. He said the only benefit was in detection of a re-occurrence if there ever was one. Having the RIA done would give a thyroglobulin starting point of zero vs. having to establish a starting point due to the little tissue that was left. The surgeon also felt it was unnecessary. My endo wants me to have it to make a re-occurrence easier to detect. The oncologist said it was almost not worth the pain-in-the-butt and zero cancer benefit. Has anyone been told this recently?


He could be right because a rise in Thyroglobulin Ab is considered a "marker" in the aftermath of cancer surgery and if you get RAI, the thyroid will be zapped.

Here is info.................

http://www.thyca.org/thyroglobulin.htm

Might I add that it will be very very important to keep your TSH suppressed for the rest of your life to also help prevent reoccurrence.


----------



## stranazingarella (Dec 6, 2010)

I had my TT in February of this year. Originally the cancer was approximately 1.2 cm, but the pathology later stated it was only 1mm! Their theory is that the FNA removed the majority of the cancer. In any case, the oncological surgeon and Endo said I did not need RAI as it was micro-papillary, and all margins were clear. I felt a little uncomfortable with the descision, but am glad I didn't have to go through with it. Generally, if the cancer is 1 cm or more, they will do it. Yours is almost on the border so maybe the Endo thinks it couldn't hurt? Just make sure you have follow-up ultrasounds and bloodwork to keep an eye on things.


----------



## tmdescovich (Aug 12, 2010)

My Endo told me the same thing. Mine was 1cm Papillary. I went back to my surgeon and he said although it was only 1cm that it was on the edge of my thyroid and he suggested I have RAI, but only 30 mcl. Ultimately it was my choice. I found a radio oncologist that did recommend RAI but he would only administer 70mcl. Left me with a lot to choose from. I had the 70 RAI. It was a very crumby experience but I am glad I did it.


----------

